# ACCUCRAFT MASON BOGIE



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello again!! It's me the question man!! Here with more questions. First let me say I am still interested in a 2cyl Shay and am leaning toward the open cab 13T. On the 7/8th scale question. I have dived into the deep end and plunked down a deposit for the new 7/8th scale Hunslet from Accucraft. That means when I start to build my outdoor layout, I will have to make allowances for clearance.
On to the new question. I have always been interested in the Mason Bogie. Something about its lines and colorful paint scheme. Anyway. Who has had experiences with this locomotive??
Likes/dislikes, quirks, track radii, running times, maintenance, etc., etc., etc..
All help would be appreciated.
Thanks
Kevin

PS: how do I add my R.R. logo or photos or videos (mine or you tube)???????????????


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

The Acc. Mason Bogie is a unique and attractive model. There are two color versions and each has the option of an axle pump. The pump does work well but it does reduce the load that the loco can pull. Dave Hottman suggested to me that instead of installing the separate axle pump kit, one would have a better pulling loco by using a Goodall valve for re-filling the boiler. Either way, you get a good locomotive. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

I have one of the San Juan's with the axle pump and have not found any problems with the pulling capacity of the locomotive. All of the photos of real ones that I have found seem to have no more that four or five cars and mine will pull that with out any problems.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, 

We discussed the mason Bogie endlessly last year when they arrived. If you Google "site:mylargescale.com accucraft mason bogie" you will get 664 hits - all on this site - and you can read them all !


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you guys for comments and suggestions. Accucraft is selling the units w/o axle pumps: sale price of $2500 plus free goodall valve and water bottle, Silver State Train has them available @ $2495. Sunset Valley RR for $2399
Kevin


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

What I wanted to do did not work. Sorry, no message here.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe the non pump versions still come with water tank and pump in the tender, fully plumbed to the goodall valve on the backhead. Thats how mine is, and I dont have any trouble running it and manually pumping water in the boiler after every few laps. Its RTR in that format. 

David.


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Dave, for the note and the help.
Kevin 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, 

Just remember the Bogie has a very small boiler, it was made to scale. The original engines had small boilers. So, depending on how much fiddling you want to do, the boiler will run out of water without being "topped off" on a regular basis. The axle pump will double the time the loco will run without fiddling with it. 

Another thing, the gas tank has much more gas than I use on one boiler fill. This means that if you are not careful, you can have a dry boiler while the flame is still going. With the axle pump and the tender full of water they seem to even out. 

Just a couple of things I have experienced. Hope it helps with your decision.


----------



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

Rick: That was very helpful. Best insite yet. The units currently available don't the axle pump only the manual pump. Though I did get a message from someone saying they had a used one with little run time on it with the pump. I'm still waiting to hear back from that gentleman on a price and photos.
As to the small boiler, I have the same situation with my Accucraft Forney and Caradoc. Both run out of water before fuel. My Roundhouse Russell does not have that problem. It usually runs out of fuel just before the steam runs out. I think thats the usual case with Roundhouse engines.
Thanks
Kevin


----------

